# A lovely greeting!



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I got a lovely greeting when I opened my window this morning...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

What a lovely way to start the day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I cerrtainly agree, Becca! 

What kind of pijies are those?

Love, hugs and scritches

Shi


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

they are chinese owls.. that colour is hard to get i went to a chinese owl auction because somone is losing his leg and health isuses he sold 81 of them 2 were that colour the one went for 62$ and other like 55$


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are certainly beautiful Chinese Owls!! And they sure do score off the charts on the "cuteness" factor!

Many thanks for the information, P_L...

Shi


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They are Chinese owls. Pigeon Lower, I got mine for free from a local fancier who said he was 'happy to help a young'un along'  A great man, I didn't think they were that much to buy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, wish I could wake up to that every day. Loved the pictures but the video was precious. That lil pij really loves you.

Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are great pictures and the video is fabulous. Wish MY birds could come to my window, however, I"M the one who has to get up and go visit THEM early in the AM.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Beautiful little guys, Becca. "Happiness is a cuddly pigeon" 

They sure know who their friends are!

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Becca this reminds me of Snow White. Are you singing and baking pies in there?

Those lil birdies are just beautiful. That is very special the way that they come to you.


----------



## basalt (Sep 6, 2007)

SO cute, my love for owls just gets bigger every time I see something like this. I've never seen one this color, and there's not much cuter than a cuddly pigeon indeed


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very charming pictures and video.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Cute, if only my friend's other pigens were that friendly the only greetings I got from some of them was were pecks or wingslapped upside the hand & wrist, that or they'd try to run/fly off.

I noticed that chinese owls seemed to have a higher voice, didn't know that pigeons had different voices like people, dogs, etc...


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! 
BirdDogg, they do have different coo's the one in the video is fairly young so his is still developing, occasionally you get the high pitched squeak out of him!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> BirdDogg, they do have different coo's the one in the video is fairly young so his is still developing, occasionally you get the high pitched squeak out of him!


nice pic`s and loved the vid, made me laugh m8


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely way to start the day!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

